# Piepen und heftige Störgeräusche beim Aufnehmen



## jpt912 (25. Dezember 2016)

Servus ihr lieben 

Ich mache gern Musik, und nehme hin und wieder auch mal etwas auf.
Allerdings kann ich nicht mehr wirklich recorden, weil ich störgeräusche ohne ende habe, bei jedem peak (übersteuerung?). Sobald die Spitzen zu hoch schießen, piepts und krachts. Selbst wenn man nicht zu laut ist, knackt es doch ohne ende in der Aufnahme. Hier steht ein Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 an einem Desktop PC der Marke HP. Habe das Interface am Laptop getestet, da läuft alles Problemlos. Ich muss dazu sagen, der Pc ist locker 7 Jahre alt. letztens musste ich schon einen ram riegel umstecken, weil sich ein slot verabschiedet hat. Mein Verdacht fällt also auf das Motherboard.

Daten :
USB-Audio-Interface : Focusrite Scarlett 8i6
Mikrofon . Rode NT-1A
Prozessor : Intel i7 - 2600 3,40 GHz
Ram : 6gb
Grafikkarte : Nvidia Geforce gt 440
Festplatte : gerade neu 1TB WD
Motherboard : Pegatron 2AB6 (Würde gern mal ein Biod Update machen, kann aber rein garnichts zu diesem Gerät finden.)
OS : Win 10 Professional original und aktiviert.

Ich hänge mal noch ein Tonbeispiel an.  https://soundcloud.com/jean-pierre-trouillon/beispiel

Ich danke euch für jegliche Hilfe 

Besinnliche Feiertage.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (13. August 2018)

Hi,
ich weiss schon bissl her aber gerade gelesen.
also für mich klingt das jedenfalls nicht nach einem Aussteuerungsproblem oder so.
Hardwaredefekt würde ich sagen oder Treiber Problem. Soundkarte ist am anderen PC IO? Dann würde ich auf den PC selbst oder einen uncoolen treiber tippen.
Hast dus gelöst wenn ja wie? 

Gruß Frank


----------

